# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  DIY Aquarium Chiller

## felix_fx2

Talk about being the computer geek x hobbyist.
http://www.shine7.com/aquarium/chiller.htm

He is using Aluminum waterblock, so no copper poisoning.
Attachment 24599

Attachment 24600

what i really like is the headsink is a really awesome one.  :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

Errr, aluminum also will cause poisoning de wor. Best is stainless steel block head.

----------


## felix_fx2

should have SS blocks... price only the worry...

----------


## eviltrain

Yapz. Price ex nia lor. Keke.

----------


## felix_fx2

waterblock (Swiftech Apogee) already not cheap.. the TEC unit cheaper then waterblock lol... ebay selling US $5 for TEC.

VR-Zone review. (Btw, reference only this one 100% have copper and alot of sticks inside of the waterblock at that)
http://vr-zone.com/articles/swiftech...lock/7844.html

----------


## stormhawk

Very impressive DIY chiller but I think it's only meant for small tanks like the one in the author's pictures. A DIY chiller will only be worthwhile if it eventually costs less than a commercially available product and does a better job. The Dolphin chillers sold at some LFS are basically running on the same principle of using a Peltier TEM.

----------


## limz_777

his diy stand looks nice

----------


## BFG

Unless he has air conditioning in that room, that so called 'chiller' might be workable. Those pc heat sink and radiator thingy is good to bring down the water temperature from a high point to ambient room temperature. To get at temperature where an actual chiller will operate is difficult unless the actual ambient temperature is low due to geographical location or climate or the room is being cooled by the air-con. Not a chiller in my opinion.

----------


## felix_fx2

TEC cooling not revenant to do large area. One side is cool the other side is hot. That's why the CPU fan is there to cool the tec unit, not the water. Just like the dolphin version they are the same thing in fact.

Personally speaking, the zeroterm fan is over doing it haha.

----------


## lizhien

very cool! But got chiller liao.. So abit wasted.

----------


## ladygaga

Here is another monster DIY chiller from a Taiwanese. It's environment friendly----most important it works rather than "cool the tank, heat you up", everybody will be cooled. 

check it. (Post is in Chinese, pictures are quite detailed.)

----------


## felix_fx2

That's like. Got money for chiller but diy. Just for the fun.

----------


## Navanod

He can afford a Thermalright heatsink but not a chiller?
Using aluminum is not exactly any safer than copper. Galvanic corrosion will quickly destroy that waterblock even when we use special coolant, let alone now that he's running dirty aquarium water (rich in electrolytes) through it! When that waterblock gets eaten away, leaks can develop or it may simply choke.
The corrosion reaction also produces some nasty things, I quote

http://www.lenntech.com/periodic/wat...-and-water.htm
"In what way and in what form does aluminum react with water?

Aluminum metal rapidly develops a thin layer of aluminum oxide of a few millimeters that prevents the metal from reacting with water. When this layer is corroded a reaction develops, releasing highly flammable hydrogen gas.
Aluminum chloride hydrolyses in water, and forms a mist when it comes in contact with air, because hydrochloric acid drops form when it reacts with water vapor.
Aluminum ions in other compounds also hydrolyze, and this continues until the cationic charge has run out, ending the reaction by hydroxide formation. The beginning of the hydrolysis reaction is as follows:

Al3+(aq) + 6H2O(l) <-> [Al(H2O)6]3+ (aq)"

Aluminum chloride is toxic by the way.
This is why aquarium chillers use titanium instead, although it is more expensive and is a poorer conductor of heat than copper and aluminum.

I'm using 2 watercooled PCs and trust me, corrosion is a scary thing especially when you have electricity and water so close together.

----------


## Navanod

> Here is another monster DIY chiller from a Taiwanese. It's environment friendly----most important it works rather than "cool the tank, heat you up", everybody will be cooled. 
> 
> check it. (Post is in Chinese, pictures are quite detailed.)


Oh? This is a rather outdated tech used for PC cooling as well.
For those who just wants a summary...
The hobbyists call it Evaporative Bong cooler, which is basically a cooling tower that uses a fan to blow at cascading drops of water. Main difference of this from conventional radiator cooling is that this can lower temperature much faster and below ambient temperature. It's basically the same as how aquarium fans cool the tanks by blowing across the top and can be DIY'ed by blowing the fans across the water sprayed from a rainbar. But its super noisy and makes the room very humid.
It is also known to be the source of legionnaire disease and other nasty things if not maintained properly, not very nice to have in the bedroom. Hahaha

----------


## ladygaga

> I'm using 2 watercooled PCs and trust me, corrosion is a scary thing especially when you have electricity and water so close together.


Dude, ever tried oil?

Cool..

----------


## ladygaga

> Oh? This is a rather outdated tech used for PC cooling as well.
> For those who just wants a summary...
> The hobbyists call it Evaporative Bong cooler, which is basically a cooling tower that uses a fan to blow at cascading drops of water. Main difference of this from conventional radiator cooling is that this can lower temperature much faster and below ambient temperature. It's basically the same as how aquarium fans cool the tanks by blowing across the top and can be DIY'ed by blowing the fans across the water sprayed from a rainbar. But its super noisy and makes the room very humid.
> It is also known to be the source of legionnaire disease and other nasty things if not maintained properly, not very nice to have in the bedroom. Hahaha


Great input, thanks.

Right now, it's still the only affordable industrial cooling system which can take away mass of heat.

----------


## stormhawk

So if the Taiwanese DIY chiller works to cool both the person AND the tank, isn't it better to use air-conditioning? Same principle isn't it?

----------


## killerbee

Didnt know DIY your own chiller can be so easy lol.

----------


## sungod666

alamak i think DIY is just a hobby right? for such a small tank, a good chiller is not that expensive. it is quite ugly but the thumbs up for the effort. i couldnt do it anyway.

----------


## Navanod

> Dude, ever tried oil?
> 
> Cool..


Nope, too messy and basically, can forget about warranty and resale value!
IKEA sells plenty of this kinda clear mineral oil. Everytime I see it, I'm reminded of oil immersion cooling.

----------


## Navanod

> So if the Taiwanese DIY chiller works to cool both the person AND the tank, isn't it better to use air-conditioning? Same principle isn't it?


The DIY chiller cannot cool the person, it only cools the tank. It'll in fact make the room very warm and humid.
At best, if the person pipes the exhaust air out of a window, then it'll only cool the tank without heating up the room. Hehehe.
One more problem is that the water tank that supplies water needs to be topped up even more often than an aquarium using fans.

Yes, its better to use air-con

----------


## ladygaga

> The DIY chiller cannot cool the person, it only cools the tank. It'll in fact make the room very warm and humid.
> At best, if the person pipes the exhaust air out of a window, then it'll only cool the tank without heating up the room. Hehehe.
> One more problem is that the water tank that supplies water needs to be topped up even more often than an aquarium using fans.
> 
> Yes, its better to use air-con


Okay, now here is coming no humidity one.

Sorry for a little bit hijack this post.

----------


## Shadow

> alamak i think DIY is just a hobby right? for such a small tank, a good chiller is not that expensive. it is quite ugly but the thumbs up for the effort. i couldnt do it anyway.


I doubth it will be cheaper. You can get electric chiller such dolphin for about $100?

----------


## eviltrain

Sometime its the fun in cracking your brain to DIY the things and make it works.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I doubth it will be cheaper. You can get electric chiller such dolphin for about $100?


It confirm will not be cheap.
A single water block cost more then that  :Smile: . 

But for some diy is fun.

----------


## crevette

Hi all, 

I once found this DIY chiller on the net. It was made from a mini-bar-fridge. Basically, 2 holes were drilled on the top of the mini-fridge.
The water hose from the external filter ran into the fridge from one of the hole and made a coil inside the fridge and came out from the
other hole. If anyone has a bar fridge in the store room may want to consider making one.

Cheers

----------


## Oliverpool

I just testing the iceprobe now. Not officially DiY but I drilled a hole in the shibura 301 canister filter and fitted the iceprobe there! Now doing trial run to see if it leaks. Should have it up and running this weekend and will report back how it works ;-). I have a small 6g tank that is consistently at 28-30 degrees daily.

----------


## crevette

Would you need to get a thermostat to control the iceprobe ?

----------


## lizhien

> ...but I drilled a hole in the shibura 301 canister filter...


saw a guy messing with this canister outside GC on monday.. I wonder if its you..

----------


## RonWill

I suppose that depends on who was holding onto that danged thing at the time... but yeah, I'm looking forward to some good results as well, before I go drill a hole in a brand new Gex tall cube tank!!!

----------


## stormhawk

IceProbe is only meant for really small tanks. The fact that you need to drill a hole to place the IceProbe makes it unfeasible for those without the right tools. The use of cooling fans coupled with proper ventilation will bring down the temperature better without the need to modify the tank. It uses the same Peltier effect via TEM as other small DIY chillers do, so why not use a Dolphin chiller instead, if TEM is required?

----------


## Shadow

TEM is good for small tank or tank that located in the bedroom. Although it is not as efficient as compressor chiller, it is quite with only fan noise.

----------


## Oliverpool

My tank is only 6G so definitely qualify as a small tank. Check out the Fluval Edge tank and see why a fan is not suitable. I am currently running a fan and I need to top up twice a day. Check the tank and u will understand why. I thought about the dolphin. There has been many reports that running acidic water through the aluminum fins will corrode the fins and some folks suffered a total wipe out when that happen. As such I did not want to take the risk. 

Actually for most folks with open top tanks, the iceprObe can be used easily without any drilling. Of course its also more expensive then the dolphin. It does have the advantage of having the option for temperature control and the cooler probe is "protected" with a food safe plastic casing. the Dolphin is much cheaper and can be easily stacked to improve cooling. Pick your poison. Oh ya a cheap 1/20 chiller is not that expensive
But the size and noise just does not work for me 






> IceProbe is only meant for really small tanks. The fact that you need to drill a hole to place the IceProbe makes it unfeasible for those without the right tools. The use of cooling fans coupled with proper ventilation will bring down the temperature better without the need to modify the tank. It uses the same Peltier effect via TEM as other small DIY chillers do, so why not use a Dolphin chiller instead, if TEM is required?

----------


## johnlim

can anyone help me to DIY Chiller .which i have try out to made one using peltier 12V 5A the cooling as fast by the wiring is very hot .please advise how to slove this problem...thanks

----------


## Shadow

You mean the wire hot? Use bigger and better wire

----------


## eviltrain

> can anyone help me to DIY Chiller .which i have try out to made one using peltier 12V 5A the cooling as fast by the wiring is very hot .please advise how to slove this problem...thanks


the diameter for the wire you used might be too small. better for you to use 2.5 mm wire.

----------


## avex30

> can anyone help me to DIY Chiller .which i have try out to made one using peltier 12V 5A the cooling as fast by the wiring is very hot .please advise how to slove this problem...thanks


confirm cable undersize you need to mod the cable size up.

----------


## felix_fx2

Wire hot or peltier hot?

Wire too thin sure hot, can cook eggs.
Peltier one side cold other side hot, use heatsink.

----------


## johnlim

Hi Mr Felix,
Can you teach me how ,what type of wire can i use for my Peltier (6 - 12v , 3 - 5A) and what type of power adaptor can i use ,currently i am using 12V 5A adaptor to test by the wire is hot .
this is my set up 12v cpu fan ,heatsink ,peltier & heatsink .please advice

----------


## felix_fx2

Your peltier buy which voltage?
Got one side should be hot, you will need to Id which side it is and apply heatsink on that side.

My experience with peltier limited to pc cooling 5 years ago. (was helping someone who built a peltier based cooling machine.)

I only powered the peltier unit from the 12w rail on the molex.

Google has some setup examples.
If it's not detailed, I'll help you find somemore. There should be more gurus here who can help.

On a sidenote hope you understand, wrong choice of pipe can lead to lots of trouble as per stated before in this thread. So thread lightly  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

Sorry for double post.
I've got a friend same name same surname haha. So ironic.

----------


## johnlim

> Your peltier buy which voltage?
> Got one side should be hot, you will need to Id which side it is and apply heatsink on that side.
> 
> My experience with peltier limited to pc cooling 5 years ago. (was helping someone who built a peltier based cooling machine.)
> 
> I only powered the peltier unit from the 12w rail on the molex.
> 
> Google has some setup examples.
> If it's not detailed, I'll help you find somemore. There should be more gurus here who can help.
> ...


ok my peltier is (6-12v 3-5Amp) from SLT WEI KAI can you help me ask them...

----------


## felix_fx2

> confirm cable undersize you need to mod the cable size up.


I agree. Too thin cable will burn cable. Cannot take it cable likely heat up.

If good cable never cool hotside of peltier , peltier spoilt only.  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

> ok my peltier is (6-12v 3-5Amp) from SLT WEI KAI can you help me ask them...


So you got try to google how to setup? Or impulse buy?

----------


## johnlim

> So you got try to google how to setup? Or impulse buy?


i know the way to set up by no sure the wiring can hold the heat ,i have change the wiring ....now i go try out see the wire can hold the heat or not ,if cant i have to go buy 2.5mm wire?to be update after test out .

----------


## eviltrain

don't try, just get 2.5mm wires. its better for the current flow too and thus increase efficiency.

----------


## felix_fx2

> don't try, just get 2.5mm wires. its better for the current flow too and thus increase efficiency.


You know the pc molex ones how thick?

----------


## johnlim

> You know the pc molex ones how thick?


Hi i have try out this afternoon with thick wire by my 12V 5 A adaptor can boot up the peltier ( 6-12V / 3-5A) keep binking light .
peltier - hand feel for both side not cold and hot.Fan - no working also (test fan itself working)May be need and highter voltage adaptor to try out . anyone can highlight me how to slove this problem ... if can i bring the items down for u all to check ?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hi i have try out this afternoon with thick wire by my 12V 5 A adaptor can boot up the peltier ( 6-12V / 3-5A) keep binking light .
> peltier - hand feel for both side not cold and hot.Fan - no working also (test fan itself working)May be need and highter voltage adaptor to try out . anyone can highlight me how to slove this problem ... if can i bring the items down for u all to check ?


Fan and peltier unit sharing power? 
Peltier unit should be fairly simple and I recall never saw light on the ones in pc cooling. 
Look from the below link. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/5-Mi...-and-Clean-Up/

You mention test fan itself working, so I assume you trying to power 12v 3a unit along with a fan? If so wattage will not suffice.

This weekend I not free my girlfriend birthday, then combo by my mom's.
Plus I want to go sim lim. Monday Tuesday maybe can.

----------


## johnlim

> Fan and peltier unit sharing power? 
> Peltier unit should be fairly simple and I recall never saw light on the ones in pc cooling. 
> Look from the below link. 
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/5-Mi...-and-Clean-Up/
> 
> You mention test fan itself working, so I assume you trying to power 12v 3a unit along with a fan? If so wattage will not suffice.
> 
> This weekend I not free my girlfriend birthday, then combo by my mom's.
> Plus I want to go sim lim. Monday Tuesday maybe can.


i mean the light from 12v 5A adaptor not from peltier itself.ok let see when u free to help me..

----------


## felix_fx2

Lol! I think best try provide a picture.

----------


## khseah79

[QUOTE=johnlim;622394]Hi i have try out this afternoon with thick wire by my 12V 5 A adaptor can boot up the peltier ( 6-12V / 3-5A) keep binking light .peltier - hand feel for both side not cold and hot. did you use a heat sink on the hot side? if not, please be careful as once overheat there goes ur peltier. Fan - no working also (test fan itself working) I think not enough power for ur fan if the peltier itself is taking up all the 5AMay be need and highter voltage adaptor to try out . anyone can highlight me how to slove this problem ... if can i bring the items down for u all to check? I think for your peltier of 5A you better get a adaptor of at least a 7A so as not to stress the adaptor to max. Best go simlim buy those big rectangle adaptor with metal grill type.[/QUOTE] 
BTW, me also thinking modding the dolphin TEM chiller by adding external probe and thermostat.

----------


## felix_fx2

Mod for kicks is ok. IMO. still lose to compressor.

----------


## johnlim

> Lol! I think best try provide a picture.


ok here come the photo ,by this is from the other 12V 1.5A peltier with 12v 5a adaptor. tested on 17.5 x 13 x 15 tank.For day time the temp 27.7 - 27.8 ,night time 26.3 - 26.8.
as for the 12v 5a peltier i still cant fix it up may need higher amp adaptor to test out?

----------


## johnlim

[QUOTE=khseah79;622499]


> Hi i have try out this afternoon with thick wire by my 12V 5 A adaptor can boot up the peltier ( 6-12V / 3-5A) keep binking light .peltier - hand feel for both side not cold and hot. did you use a heat sink on the hot side? if not, please be careful as once overheat there goes ur peltier. Fan - no working also (test fan itself working) I think not enough power for ur fan if the peltier itself is taking up all the 5AMay be need and highter voltage adaptor to try out . anyone can highlight me how to slove this problem ... if can i bring the items down for u all to check? I think for your peltier of 5A you better get a adaptor of at least a 7A so as not to stress the adaptor to max. Best go simlim buy those big rectangle adaptor with metal grill type.[/QUOTE] 
> BTW, me also thinking modding the dolphin TEM chiller by adding external probe and thermostat.


hi khseah79,
thanks for the info whice i have when down to SLT LVL 1 Shop have see 1 of the power supply transformer 12V 6A unregulator .can i use this ?

----------


## felix_fx2

> ok here come the photo ,by this is from the other 12V 1.5A peltier with 12v 5a adaptor. tested on 17.5 x 13 x 15 tank.For day time the temp 27.7 - 27.8 ,night time 26.3 - 26.8.
> as for the 12v 5a peltier i still cant fix it up may need higher amp adaptor to test out?


The adaptor old one? Got chance not enough power.
The picture is existing working one? The peltier is below the intel 478 fan? No contact with water?

----------


## johnlim

[QUOTE=felix_fx2;622709]
The adaptor old one? Got chance not enough power. new one
The picture is existing working one? Yes i just made two day ago using low amp peltier 12v 1.5A 
The peltier is below the intel 478 fan? no the set up is 
intel 478 fanheatsinkpeltierheatsink (this heat sink underwater)No contact with water? contacted with water

----------


## Shadow

Cant really see from the photo, how do you make the cold side only touching the water? Peltier is quite thin, I suggest put another head sink, no fan, on the cold side and deep it in the water.

----------


## eviltrain

bro johnlim, you need to make a plastic "water block" for your tank water to pass through it. 

your tank is 1.5feet?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Cant really see from the photo, how do you make the cold side only touching the water? Peltier is quite thin, I suggest put another head sink, no fan, on the cold side and deep it in the water.


Shadow, do you think CPU heat sink will corode? i have a few of them at home  :Smile: 




> bro johnlim, you need to make a plastic "water block" for your tank water to pass through it. 
> 
> water block? the dolphin one use what material? 
> 
> your tank is 1.5feet?

----------


## eviltrain

i have not really open up a dolphin TEM chiller before. but base on other DIY-ers around the world, johnlim can try this

----------


## felix_fx2

the last one looks cool.

----------


## Shadow

> Shadow, do you think CPU heat sink will corode? i have a few of them at home


CPU heat sink is made of Aluminum, but I'm not sure how safe aluminum is to shrimp. I think it should be corrode resistance, but I might be wrong  :Razz:

----------


## khseah79

Dolphin TEM is using aluminum... opened up mine check already but unsure if screws used is stainless anot.. hmmm. actually thinking of finding any plastic resin that can buy off shelf so i can coat a thin layer on the aluminum..

----------


## limz_777

looks like a big gadget above the tank , think some diy-ers drill holes into the hof ?

----------


## johnlim

> bro johnlim, you need to make a plastic "water block" for your tank water to pass through it. 
> 
> your tank is 1.5feet?


bro eviltrain where to get those water block?

----------


## johnlim

> i have not really open up a dolphin TEM chiller before. but base on other DIY-ers around the world, johnlim can try this


can help me get all this items....

----------


## RonWill

Maybe someone can step up and offer to teach us electronic-handicaps to connect peltiers... *hands up, take queue number*  :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

> can help me get all this items....


all these are DIY. it really depends on what you wants to do. simple nice, complicated bulky.

----------


## avex30

If you need you can check out Sim Lim tower alot of spare part there mix and match. But you need to know what you want to get 1st i think i saw on the last floor before a stainless steel block. Ask the uncle he say not selling.

----------

